# Servlet MVC Design Pattern



## Todesbote (12. Feb 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich versuche mich zur Zeit daran ein Servlet nach dem MVC-Design Pattern zu erstellen. 
Dem User soll eine Seite angezeigt werden in der er eine Auswahl treffen kann z.B. über Radiobuttons. Je nach Auswahl soll dem User ein bestimmtes Formular angezeigt werden. Der Inhalt soll anschließend in ein XML-File geschrieben werden. 

Wenn möglich möchte ich "nur" normale Java Klassen nutzen und keine zusätzlichen Frameworks.
Da es nur 2 Formulare sind und diese ca. 3 Eingabefelder besitzten sollte es ja kein Problem sein den entsprechenden HTML-Code mit einem PrintWriter auszugeben.
Dazu habe ich leider nicht wirklich viel gefunden. Hat da jmd ein gutes Tutorial oder ein Minimalbsp. wie das MVC Design Pattern ohne Frameworks etc. auszusehen hat?

Mfg 

Todesbote


----------



## kaeru (16. Feb 2015)

Hallo Todesbote,

die Formulare werden als jsp-Seiten realisiert, deren action auf ein Servlet führt.
Dieses Servlet erzeugt unter Zuhilfenahme einer weiteren Klasse (die kein Servlet ist) irgendwelche Daten und leitet dann wieder auf eine jsp-Seite weiter.
Die vom Servlet erzeugten Daten werden dabei z.B. als request-Attribute gesetzt und können so von der jsp-Seite benutzt werden.

Dann hast Du
- Model: die "weitere" Klasse
- View: die jsp-Seite(n)
- Controller: das Servlet

Lesetipp:
Head First Servlets and JSP (O'Reilly Verlag)
Insbesondere Kapitel 3: "Mini MVC tutorial"

Google einfach mal nach dem Titel des Buches.

Viel Erfolg,
kaeru


----------

